# Kozy Heat- Gas fireplaces recalled over explosion hazard



## webfish (Apr 4, 2014)

See recall notice on Kozy website.

http://kozyheat.com/media/43715/Recall_Poster.pdf


http://www.wbaltv.com/money/gas-fireplaces-recalled-over-explosion-hazard/25321868


----------

